# Spaniel tests



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Barb! Great information. I'm planning on running my dogs in spaniel tests this summer if I can make it work in my schedule. Fun Fun Fun!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

haha Rose is a natural at sniffing and flushing the birds. (Shrug) the problem comes to the whistle sit when the bird is flying. Rose thinks she can catch it in the air and deliver it alive. Lots of work to do on that!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Claudia, that's actually somewhat allowed. The bird "belongs to the dog" if it hasn't cleared the cover where a shot can be made. It's called a "sucker bird". 
Once the bird clears the cover, though, and a safe shot can be made, the dog must sit.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Barb
Are you thinking about becoming a spaniel test judge?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

nope! I can't even get weekends off to train my dog....


----------

